# London to Brighton any one arranging 3 rd run



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

ttrev21 said:


> Yep


Nice one mate any dates yet

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not yet mate, will post them up as soon as I have them.

Got the Dutch coming over in June if you fancy it?


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Never been to a meet / cruise lookin forward to summer months to meet and view a few tt s , if Dutch comin over will no doubt incl few beers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Then get your name down on here mate if it is anything like two years ago it will be a great weekend 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=319302


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Brighton Run!!

Yay!! 

Nice one Trev! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Yay it was amazing last year  defiantly up for this again!!


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

TTchan said:


> Yay it was amazing last year  defiantly up for this again!!


  With great comments like that.... Who could resist.... 8) 
Trev i feel some late nights of planning coming on!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> Trev i feel some late nights of planning coming on!


Guess who is going to get roped in to help? :wink:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > Trev i feel some late nights of planning coming on!
> ...


Awwwww crap! :? :lol:


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes I am in...I did this run every year with about 1000 MINI's


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

If it's from the 15th June I'll be game 8)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

mstew said:


> If it's from the 15th June I'll be game 8)


Looks like you are in then


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

You know how slack I am at checking the Events page, Trev. When details firm up, let me know. This time, as promised at The Star, the Mondomobile will make a guest appearance.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Mondo said:


> the Mondomobile will make a guest appearance.


wahaay [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

ttrev21 said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> > If it's from the 15th June I'll be game 8)
> ...


Sweet my first cruise, roof down anyone?


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Me to please, tops down!
Bring on the sun


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Bumpity bump!

Come on Trev!


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

Id be up for this


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nilesong said:


> Bumpity bump!
> 
> Come on Trev!


Let me get the Luxembourg trip out of the way and I will get it sorted. 

We are probably looking at early July, just need to check it is not going to clash with anything else. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

I would be up for this dependent on dates.

Will keep my eye open for updates


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

ttrev21 said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> > Bumpity bump!
> ...


Cheers trev topman

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TT Monkey (Jul 4, 2012)

Looking forward to this!


----------

